# Nichols-Holder Debate



## JM (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm just reading through this debate by two Primitive Baptists now and thought others might be interested in it.



> Gus Nichols and J. D. Holder first met in debate at Tallassee, Alabama, in 1944. At the close of that debate, Mr. Nichols' moderator, Rex Turner (now President of the Alabama Christian College in Montgomery) suggested publicly that the debate should be repeated and committed to record for publication.
> 
> A rumor was circulated among the Primitive Baptist people near Medina, Tennessee, in 1948 that the church of Christ would not debate with them. Hence a challenge, signed by the elders of the Medina church of Christ, was sent to the nearby Primitive Baptist Church, calling for a discussion of their differences. This challenge was accepted, and the Primitive Baptists endorsed J. D. Holder as their representative. Gus Nichols was selected to represent the church of Christ.
> 
> ...



LINK


----------



## JM (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry guys, the link seems to be down right now, it was up when I posted it.

I'll try latter today.

j


----------

